# Essex hello



## Jack's mum (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi just found this support site. My 12 year old son has T1 which was diagnosed just over a year ago. We having been coping ok but just before christmas he started multi-dosing and carb-counting and we have really been struggling for the last month. He ended up in hospital last weekend as he had been high for a week or more. He is on the verge of denial and getting very down - he feels like he's constantly injecting and still not controlling his blood sugar. Its getting increasingly hard to stay positive seeing him suffering so much.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey and welcome..............

Just reassure him and yourself that you both are doing fine, it takes time to really get whats going on and thats ok, god it took me 5 years.......it will click eventually.........

I am confident the community will rally round and help you whenever we can.........


----------



## Copepod (Feb 3, 2011)

Welcome Jack's Mum. It takes everyone a while to get the hang of carb counting. Have you diabetes team offered you any training? Eg suggesting guidelines for adjusting doses to prevent blood suger getting too high. Recommended any books etc. Many people find the Collins Gem Carb Counter book very helpful. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Collins-Gem-Counter-Carbohydrates-Everyday/dp/0007176015
Also, many parents on this board are also members of "Children With Diabetes" mailing list. http://www.childrenwithdiabetes.com/


----------



## Steff (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi and a warm welcome to the forum, so sorry you have to be here, you will be in good hands on this forum, the parents on here are one amazing bunch x


----------



## Robster65 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi Jack's mum. Welcome 

As adults, with many years' experience, we still lose control (and sometimes hope) every now and then, but it will become less desperate after a while.

If his BGs are consistently high, then either his basal (long term) will need adjusting upwards or his bolus ratio (quick acting) will need tweeking. If there are a mixture of highs then lows, it may be the timing of his bolus or the food may be spiking too quickly.
The key is to tackle one variable at a time which has a knock on and calming effect on the rest. I hope he can hold on until he sees some better results, then it will be worth the effort.

Rob


----------



## chrismbee (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi - welcome to you and Jack.

Loads of experience on this site from people in similar situation to yourself.
Key, as Robster so eloquently put, is to tackle one thing at a time, rather than attempting to adjust everything all at once.
It will settle down, once you find what works best for you.

Good luck


----------



## macast (Feb 3, 2011)

welcome to the forum Jack's Mum.... and also Jack


----------



## Fandange (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi Jacksmum,

It is tough to watch your child go through all of this. I have two sons aged 10 and 14 who are T1, and yes, there are days that are a struggle with one or BOTH of them. So much to think about - food, sports, lunches, clean hands, and being different from other kids.

You are not alone in either coming to terms with this condition, or in dealing with it. Finding this forum has helped me enormously, and I have learned a great deal in the last month since joining. There is a wealth of knowledge and experience here which is great because I don't know how diabetes really feels.

Carb counting is a pain, but there are ways to make it less of a hassle in your family life. This is a life long journey, so try not to be too hard on yourself. There is so much we don't know yet.....

Take care, and don't be afraid to ask - there are no silly questions....


----------



## grandma (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi Jacks mam, I have been diabetic for 35 years and only started carb-counting last September and I was thinking that it was no god for me as I had high BGs and was realy unwell untill this last month.If it wasent or the people on this forum I would have gone back to what I was doing before.But glad I dident, even though I had high BGs my HbA1c has come down and I can only put that down to the carb-counting so tell Jack that you are with him and things will get better keep comming on hear and you both will get a lot of help. All the best to you both good look


----------



## Jack's mum (Feb 3, 2011)

thanks for the messages everyone. We have the carbs and cals book and app and the collins carb counter - can cope with that, its just the dosage that we need to get right. Just a slow process I know - but hard to convince a 12 year old of that!


----------



## shelleym (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi - I have just found this site too after doing a google search for any help I can get in living with my teenage son with type 1 and really high blood sugars and an really bad mood swings.  help!


----------



## Jack's mum (Feb 4, 2011)

we have just been increasing doses of novorapid and levemir every few days - hopefully we'll get it right in the end. He had 54 units of novorapid between 11 and 3 today!


----------



## Fandange (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi Jacksmum,

do you have good support from Jacks DSN and clinic team?


----------



## Jack's mum (Feb 4, 2011)

yes - they are excellent. Although I have nothing to compare them with of course!


----------



## Nicky1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum


----------



## Fandange (Feb 6, 2011)

One thing that I have been doing to cut down on the calculation time is to have a box of recipe cards. When I am making something new, I write out the recipe and work out the carbs, writing the info about how many servings or weights per serving - anything to help with future calculations. I don't write down the insulin ratio, tho, because I have two T1 kids, and their ratios change from time to time.
It takes a bit of time and effort at the beginning, but overall, I can get the kids involved in the writing and their calculations (perparing them for life after cushey-home living!) and I am not scrambling around trying to serve a meal and work out the carbs etc.....
It also means that if they are eating with friends or family and we know ahead of time what they are having, they can just take the card with them.


----------

